# I want Jamal Crawford



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

That is the guy we should get..He can play the 1 or the 2 and he may sign for the MLE....

H20 can take his sweet time rehabbing,marbury would be,but not necessarily expendable and we would have gotten younger...

We have to get this guy


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*agreed*

yea having crawford would be great. However, I'd try like hell to get rid of Houston first. If we couldn't get rid of H20 then I'd rather see Isiah spend the MLE on another area like center (Dampier?).


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I'd like Crawford too, the only problem is he's restricted and I'm pretty sure the Bulls would match or better our MLE, even if just to trade him. But if they were to trade him I'd think there are other suitors too and do they want anything from us?

I also don't quite get why the Bulls want him out, of all their young guys he's the one who produces.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I'd try like hell to get rid of Houston first. If we couldn't get rid of H20 then I'd rather see Isiah spend the MLE on another area like center (Dampier?).


face it,NOBODY is taking H20,having him healthy or retiring is as good as its going to get..

Ild love Damp for the MLE,but I just dont see it...And Crawford is younger,plays 2 positions,and is a MAJOR upgrade over Shandon if H20 can not go...Damp is not as big an upgrade over Naz..

I wonder if Chicago would trade Crawford and Robinson for Kt and Othello


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

maybe kt and othello plus a draft pick for crawford and robinson


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, these next few weeks should shape our team one way or another. I have faith in Isiah exhausting all options in dealing with FA whether thier restricted or not. I believe that IT has short term AND LONG term goals for our team. So if he doesn't smack a home run in his first at bat, I'm not thinking that the sky is falling or that he doesn't know what he is doing. I will give him the benefit of the doubt because I know what he walked into (I was a member of the anti-layden website). My only beef with IT is that I am not really comfortable with Lenny Wilkens as Head coach. Other than that, I can live with his game plan.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Lenny is the wrong wrong wrong coach...These guys need a task master...

I fully agree


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

DAMPIER ISNT GOINT TO TAKE 5 MILLION IF HES OPTING OUT OF A 16 MILLION DOLLAR CONTRACT


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Damp was offered 16 million per????

by who??


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*let him stay in chicago.*

Dampier isn't coming here, he's gonna get offered a fat contract then settle his play down until its paytime again. 

Crawford's game bothers me, mostly all jumpshots and no defense. We already have Houston for that, so I think Isiah should draft an SG instead (Emmett).


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls wont match JCraw's offer because Hinrich is their point guard of the future. Crawford is one of the best scorers in the east. I love to see the uofm guys do well.


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

matching craws contract has to do with who will be drafted tonight. but to me it looks like he is on his way out.


----------



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

I think we have a shot to get Crawford especially with the Bulls having 2 lottery picks and rumours going around that they want Gordon and Hinrich as their backcourt of the future.
But then what to do with the glut of guards on this team? Not saying that not seeing Shandon or Penny get less minutes b/c of Crawford but we'd be paying a crapload of money to 2 people who are on the bench.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Thats Isiah's biggest probelm right now is those contracts. Penny and Houston both at the max is killer. At this point I don't think a pure shooter like Houston can even get his legs into his shot like he used to which makes Crawford even the more important but money is money.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Try to work...

Allan, Harrington, Tryba, a draft pick and cash for AD, Jamal (resigned) and E-Rob.

E-Rob will stay on the bench, and can provide expensive dunks sometimes
Jamal is the future.
AD is another PF/C for now
In two years, both E-Rob and AD contracts expires, leaving 20 millions

Allan can provide imediately score to bulls, and is one of the best ways to kick E-Rob *** out of Chicago.
Othella can replace AD in some situations, and leave more time to Chandler and JYD play, and his contract expires after 04-05 season.
Tryba? well, he can grab some garbage minutes. try to move him for Raps' Moiso! (lol)


----------

